# my expectant girlies



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

expecting my first litters this year after sadly losing my first ever litter last year( I think the doe had something wrong with her as she killed/ate all babies in the litter just as they were opening their eyes  so not trying her again)

so 3 ladies expecting, only pet litters but after meeting Willowdragon at Harrogate and her mice Im determined to get some show quality and possibly start showing mice alongside my guinea pigs, really fallen for choc and choc tans, joining the NMC is on my list of to dos for this week 
last time handling these girls I think as they have suddenly got big..
anyway
Galaxy, who started it all off








and my 2 blues who havent got names yet, thinking Harmony for this lady
















and this blue is just the sweetest doe I own and very much loves people, shes only showing a little belly at the min
















and this will be dad to the babies


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Adorable blues!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Your last little darlin is a dove not a blue as she has red eyes! I could not deal with that many litters at once, but they are adorable! Goodluck!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Dad has a super cute face as well.
<3


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for confirming shes Dove, hadnt really noticed her eyes been red  yet i sit with her our most days lol, anyways first blue girl had her litter, only small but shes been a great mum to 5, so only the other 2 to go....


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow..she looked HUGE for only having 5. Congrats!!!


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

I know couldnt believe she only had 5! I have it at the back of my mind that maybe she had more but maybe they were still born and shes "cleaned" it up but obviosly cant say but at least 5 is a nice number for her to look after  and cant wait to see what colours, all I know is there is a mix of red and black eyes in there so cant wait untill the colour starts comming through


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

well Galaxy has had her this morning and I got to see the last 4 been born, shes had 8 from what I could see and they are both been great mums, just love hearing the babies sueaking, cant wait for them to get to the fuzzy stage.
heres a better pic of dad


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Dad is gorgeous!! I love his face marking.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The first blue isn't a blue, she looks to be lilac or a c dilute mouse. The second blue is dove, correct.

I can't wait to see baby pics, love dad!


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

well my special little lady had this morning and after a quick count i see 15 extra babies in the nest! and like Galaxy I saw most of them been born(well as best you can see mice been born through the side of a tank lol) and I think she still might have a couple more in her, no wunder the poor might hasnt moved much the last couple of days. The tank they are in is goning to be too small for them once babies start moving so Im going to move them into a 100litre tank when babies eyes start opening I think.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What size have you got them in now Kirsty?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The sire is a very striking little guy with that white face. I hope your litter of 15 doesn't turn out to be too much for the doe to handle.


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

their tank at the moment isnt that big, probably about a foot by 16inches, then was going to move them into a 2foot by 18 inch tank I have when they next get cleaned then onto the 100litre


----------

